# Anyone shooting a 58 gr 243 for deer?



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

Just wondering if the 58gr Horandy would be heavy enough to lung shoot a deer. I have a couple of youngsters wanting to go that look a little small for the 100grs that my 8yo daughter hits them with. I have used them for gophers and coyotes with success. Any thoughts?

R


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

For a youth hunt it should work fine. I have a partner that hunts with a .68 grain .243 all the time. It's a tack driver though. I use ny AR with a .62 grain on hogs and cull deer all the time. Look at the pig on my profile. Hit him at 75 yrds. on the run right through the shoulder.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

If its the right bullet it would be OK but my thought would be a problem with the bullet blowing up. How have you been ??

Charlie


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Steer clear of the 55-60gr .243's for deer/pigs. They will not punch all the way thru and alot of the times they just blow up on the outside of the entrance side.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

If the 58 is a typo and you meant an 85 grn. The 85grn is plenty heavy enough. I'd stay away from the 58 if it was me due to the possibility of it blowing up on the skin and not making a clean kill.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

bayourat said:


> Steer clear of the 55-60gr .243's for deer/pigs. They will not punch all the way thru and alot of the times they just blow up on the outside of the entrance side.


I agree with this completly.
If the kids arent big enough then wait till next year or the year after....


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

I've seen those lighter bullets blow up and not leave an exit wound. Makes tracking down the deer a little difficult when there is little to no blood trail. I'd opt for something closer to the 100g. I'd let that 8 yoa daughter get some trigger time. The recoil of the 100g isn't bad. She can handle it but she'll do much mo' better with a little practice.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah I would use a 80 grain on up. I shot a crow once with the 55 grain BT at around 100 yards. All That was left was feathers, I've never seen a bullet do that!! I don't know what happen to the rest.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

spiwonka said:


> Yeah I would use a 80 grain on up. I shot a crow once with the 55 grain BT at around 100 yards. All That was left was feathers, I've never seen a bullet do that!! I don't know what happen to the rest.


We used to do that all the time at the lease to pass the time.

Btw is your last name Piwonka?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

The 58 gr hornady is a V max. V stands for varmint, i.e. blows up on contact. Use the right bullet for the job. The kid will never feel the recoil in the excitement of the moment. 

Respect the deer.

THE JAMMER


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> The 58 gr hornady is a V max. V stands for varmint, i.e. blows up on contact. Use the right bullet for the job. The kid will never feel the recoil in the excitement of the moment.
> 
> Respect the deer.
> 
> THE JAMMER


For that matter I don't think a 100gr has that much more kick anyway.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

My 7 year old, who is real small framed, shot the 80 grain Remington Core Locks over the weekend. I did notice some deflection off of bones, but no problem with a pass through or a pretty nasty damage trail. Both deer dropped on the spot. He doesn't care for the kick much at the range, but in the blind he never felt it.

We tried a 55 grain Winchester Supreme at the range and I did not like the round. The difference in kick between the two was very slight and the round was not very accurate through the gun we're shooting.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I'm with all the others. Use an 85 grain or heavier.

Let them practice with a 22 long rifle or 223 with just a few rounds with the 243. Use extra padding and muffs with plugs and they won't develop a flinch.

Wrong bullet or developing a flinch are the two worst things for young shooters.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll catch some flack from the non-Ballistic tip people but Winchesters BT's are a very good load. I've never had a deer run more than 20 yards, even with a shoulder shot.


----------



## "Reddrum" (Dec 15, 2005)

Varmit bullets are for varmits. I use 95 gr Winchester XP3's and they are deadly! Shot a 200 lb boar last weekend which broke the shoulder and went through the other before lodging under the skin on opposite side. Pig went straight down and never moved.


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I know Mary can sling the 100s pretty well. I might do as suggested with the 22 for practice and just a few 243's for the little guy. Your probably right about the perceived recoil being less when shooting at game. I guess the gophers won't be safe when I make it up to the Panhandle after all.

R


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Most of the recoil is from the gas, not the bullet. That is why muzzle brakes work. 

Should not make much difference to jump up to a 95 Nosler Ballistic Tip or even one of the inferior big game bullets mentioned in this thread.

What rifle are you shooting???


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

My son shoots a 243 100gr. core lock Rem. The last 3 deer he has killed did not bleed till they were on the skinning rack. I am looking for some thing that will leave a blood trail. :headknock


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Federal Premium loads the 100-grain partition and the 85-grain Barnes TSX.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Federal Premium loads the 100-grain partition and the 85-grain Barnes TSX.


Now these are some great loads.....for a 243


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Federal Premium Classic 85grn Sierras BTHP out of a Ruger No.1 bull barrell have never failed me. DRT ( dead right there ) w/ a neck shot every time  My philosophy is if it's under .25 caliber.....neck or head shoot em ( head shot on the hog....not the deer )l


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

My 9 year old son shot this guy last year. Used Remington CoreLOKT 80 gr. He has one of those $200.00 Rossi single shots you can buy at Academy. (Inlcudes scope and case.) Not really impressed with the gun. I initially sighted it in with 100gr, but the kick and the roar was harsh. (About par w/ my 30.06.) Stepped down to the 80gr. and it did lesson the recoil. This deer was shot at 65 yards and ran about 20 yards. I wouldn't step down to anything less than 80gr.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Sorry but I must disagree. Newton's laws still work. If you reload you know that the powder used to load a 55 grain bullet is significantly more than to load a 100 grain bullet. There is more room in the case, and a higher velocity is produced. The ignition of the powder is what produces the "gas." It's the "equal and opposite reaction" of the heavier bullet that produces the increase in recoil.

Yes some of that force is released sideways with a muzzle break, but the amount of the force is greater because of the size of the bullet. I think we would all agree that 45 grains of powder produces more energy than 35 grains of powder when they are burned. Yet the 35 gr load behind a 100 grain .243 bullet produces more recoil than the 45 gr load behind a 55 gr bullet. Weight of the bullet!!!

THE JAMMER



Bobby Miller said:


> Most of the recoil is from the gas, not the bullet. That is why muzzle brakes work.
> 
> Should not make much difference to jump up to a 95 Nosler Ballistic Tip or even one of the inferior big game bullets mentioned in this thread.
> 
> What rifle are you shooting???


----------

